# Question on ADs



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone reading here any knowledge of an AD by a Glock caused by dropping the gun? I am not referring to clumsy fingers or grabbing at it or clothes hanging in it or it landing on a stick, etc....a true,simple case of when it hit the concrete, floor, or ground...it went off...with nothing touching the trigger...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*No way.*



sheepdog said:


> Has anyone reading here any knowledge of an AD by a Glock caused by dropping the gun? I am not referring to clumsy fingers or grabbing at it or clothes hanging in it or it landing on a stick, etc....a true,simple case of when it hit the concrete, floor, or ground...it went off...with nothing touching the trigger...


 There's no way it can as the firing pin is held away from the primer and blocked plus it cocks as you pull the trigger from the set position. You could hit it with a hammer and it wouldn't go off with a round in the chamber.:smt1099

Best Baldy.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hiya Sheepdog, long time no see. I've never heard of a Glock going off when it's dropped.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's not physically possible, unless something is broken. Glock NDs are caused by user error - not keeping the booger hook off the bang switch.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> not keeping the booger hook off the bang switch.


Oh Lord... that's going to end up being repeated by yours truely. Just like "tactically salvate."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> It's not physically possible, unless something is broken. Glock NDs are caused by user error - not keeping the booger hook off the bang switch.


 :anim_lol: :anim_lol: ROTFLMAO:anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

BOOGER HOOK:smt082 I like that now I'm going to have a hard time keeping a straight face today thinking about that!


----------



## Quiet (May 13, 2007)

I've had my Glock Model 22 fall off the roof of a third story building. 

It did not fire when it landed and it recieved some minor scratches on the frame and slide as an aftermath of the fall. 

Functioned and operated without any problems even after the fall.

Replaced it about 2-3 years after it fell with a Glock Model 30.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks, Guys....*

:buttkick: Live and learn...appreciate the education...:buttkick:


----------

